# Sun Tan Oil on BMW E46



## Starsky (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I noticed a whitish haze on the boot and rear panels of my black E46 3 series a few weeks ago. The Dealer said it would require a respray. I took it to a major bodyshop today and they are convinced it can be buffed out.

You can see palm and finger prints in the haze and both the dealer and bodushop are convinced it's sun tan oil.

They quoted me £260. I'm a newbie to this but I was wondering should I just buy my own buffer and do the job myself for about £100 less?


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

got any pics and where are you based as I'm sure it would be worth one of the pros having a look at it for that price!


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

If it is oil???
Then Possibly it can be wiped off with a IPA/water Mix IMHO
or a good wash will see it gone.

could be blooming in the lacquer:doublesho 

but really need to see to be sure.

As said where are you located?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm with The Apprentice. I'd let someone from here have a look. If you were thinking of buying a PC or G220 anyway then that might be the better route!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi mate,

My wife's car, a silver Seat Leon, also had white hazy finger marks around the doors and boot.

I'm almost certain that this was Sun Tan Oil (factor one million too - it was for my young son!).

I got rid of them using Jeffs Acrylic Prime (cleaner/sealant base) *by hand* - but they needed a couple of hits with firm pressure.

I would definitely try polishing yourself. Maybe go to Halfords and try the Megs DC1 cleaner. You have nothing to lose!

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Starsky (Feb 2, 2008)

I will get some pics up tonight.

I was going to try the Megs paint cleaner on it this weekend followed by the polish and wax.


----------



## Starsky (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pics*

I actually rememberd I had taken some on Saturday just before it got dark!

http://images.fotopic.net/?id=48312849&noresize=1

http://images.fotopic.net/?id=48312853&noresize=1

http://images.fotopic.net/?id=48312851&noresize=1


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Starsky said:


> You can see palm and finger prints in the haze and both the dealer and bodushop are convinced it's sun tan oil.


Had a Volvo to do earlier this year with same thing. Buffed off ok with PC and Dodo Juice Lime prime.

Tim


----------

